

Lucene and Solr development merged - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2010/04/lucene-and-solr-development-merged.html

======
mark_l_watson
Good decision. I use either Lucene or Solr on two or three projects a year.
Solr adds a lot of functionality to Lucene so now hopefully a lot of that
extra functionality will be easy to use in embedded Lucene applications.

